# Cheap RDA



## Crittilian23 (4/10/15)

Hey guys im looking for a cheap RDA for experiments. i cant go below 1ohm and i have 20w to play with.


----------



## zadiac (4/10/15)

www.fasttech.com is full of cheap rda's


----------



## Crittilian23 (4/10/15)

OK thanks. busy taking a look on there now . whats their shipping times like ?


----------



## shaunnadan (4/10/15)

Crittilian23 said:


> OK thanks. busy taking a look on there now . whats their shipping times like ?



The ship by canoe... Approx 2-3months


----------



## shaunnadan (4/10/15)

Pm sent


----------



## hands (4/10/15)

you might also keep an eye on the classifieds as cheap RDA's do pop up there.


----------

